

Houston TechFest 2010 on Saturday, Oct 8 - AmberShah
http://houstontechfest.com/

======
AmberShah
And I humbly submit that my presentation, "Debunking Agile: How to put Agile
to work to make your life easier and your software better" is at 5 pm in case
anyone is interested. Come say hi before or after ;)

------
param
Please fix title - Saturday is Oct 9.

